# A FEW PICS of OUR 43K MILE 1964 TRI-POWER GTO



## 97ramsst (Jul 27, 2011)

I took some pics of our 64 GTO yesterday and I thought I would post them here. The car is all #s matching and has 43K miles on it. It spent the vast majority of its life in CA. I was told its 85% original paint but I cant be sure of that...it looks like it very well could be. It was clear coated about 3 years ago and looks great I think. It runs and drives great. I would think the Alamo Beige and Portugal Gold two tone paint is pretty rare. I will be listing the car in the classifieds after the holidays but wanted to show it off a little bit first.




























































































​


----------



## 97ramsst (Jul 27, 2011)

​

*ENGINE BAY*














































​


----------



## 97ramsst (Jul 27, 2011)

*INTERIOR*



























































































​


----------



## 97ramsst (Jul 27, 2011)

*WINDOW STICKER*









​
*PHS*


----------



## JVM225 (Jun 18, 2007)

Sweet car!


----------



## 68GTOLSX (Nov 16, 2013)

Looks like a real survivor! GL with the sale.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Saw this on the other forum. Can't get over the fact that it's factory tripower, 3.90 gears, no ps or pb, but with an auto on the column. Stated on the other forum that the 77J tripower auto production was only something like 610 cars for '64, out of 32-33,000 cars made. Pretty rare car. Thanks again for sharing it with us!


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Stunning car! Absolutely beautiful!

If you're interested in fixing that sagging driver's seat, it's an easy fix. There's a support spring broken right under that spot where it's sagging. The spring is sold separately from the rest of the seat parts at Ames and can be installed in an hour or so.


----------



## Oldeboy (Sep 17, 2012)

OP. This car is beautiful.

Chuck,
do you have any more info on that spring you mention? Are you talking about the edge of the seat?
Thank you.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Oldeboy said:


> OP. This car is beautiful.
> 
> Chuck,
> do you have any more info on that spring you mention? Are you talking about the edge of the seat?
> Thank you.


I do... the pair of them from Ames for '64 and '65 seats is P/N: A132FC and cost $18.00

for the '66-'67 seats, it's a "set" and the P/N is: A132FK @ $25.00/set

For '68-72 seats, the P/N is: A132FL @ $15.00/pr

I hope this helps.

Chuck


----------

